# Fixed my stance...



## PSD420 (Dec 7, 2002)

H&R Race Springs, Staggered wheel look...


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Fixed my stance... (PSD420)*

Looks sic.....


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Getting better..........lol


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Staggered wheels? Are they the same width?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

Staggered = Not the same width


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (speedtek40)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedtek40* »_Staggered = Not the same width

Which is a problem for an AWD car. I was hoping there was some offset/spacer magic going on there.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

It's my understanding that the quattro system will tolerate some percentage of stagger, however, it isn't the best of ideas for sure..........


----------



## b_j0hns0n (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Looks great! what shocks are you using with the H&R's? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PSD420 (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (b_j0hns0n)*

Koni shocks, the wheels are wider in the rear than the front. I believe the only thing that will hurt the awd would be a difference in diameter which they are not.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, you're running the same size/width/aspect tires all around?
that's all that matters.


----------

